# Wahoo rig, first try looking for recommendations



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

OK
Got my #10 wire and swivels. I have a bunch of these rascals rigged but, with double hooks and mono. I'm looking at going to single and don't want to reinvest in a crimper, wire, crimps. I have a bunch of this spring wire which was designed for chafe protection I think. One section of it brings the hook back where I want it. Any other ways or problems with this setup. I also have access to a bunch of beads (old jewelry making stuff) that might fit over the wire but, this is a lot easier and, I could prerig a bunch of hooks and then just need to slide on the lure and haywire on a swivel.
I'm fishing for recommendations to rig with single wire.


----------



## Gotta Gaff 'Em (Jan 4, 2013)

Have never heard of spring wire. I dunno hook position is good and she looks aight. really only one way to find out. Run it. Wire in and of itself is chafe resitant. It looks like that spring stuff is really only working as a spacer between the head and the hook. Worst thing that could happen..... you lose a fish... and you learn. all part of the game


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

The spring wire was the easiest solution I could find to get the spacing. I've had too many clipoffs from Kings to want it to happen with a Wahoo. I just wanted to get the hook back to where I've seen it recommended. If it drags ok, should work. Got a mess of those springs and no other use for them.

Figure I'll wire up some hooks then, I can cut the springs to the size I need, slip on whatever I'm going to drag and wire on a swivel.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I personally think you would be better off rigging with mono but that's just me. I have caught more wahoo on mono rigged baits than wire. In addition, I wouldn't put a lot of faith in that single strand, if you are going to rig wire run at least 7 strand, just my .2 cents. You ma want to think about rigging those for a ballyhoo as well, you will get more bites with a piece of meat on that rig than naked.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh the difference in tactics and rigging. I pretty much only use single strand on hoos if I'm using a wire-type leader. I use #9 usually which has a breaking strength if about 105lbs or so. I've used cable too, but prefer single strand over it and prefer mono over both. That rig should work fine btw

I re-read and saw I worded it weird. I prefer mono over both single strand and cable. But...if the decision was between single strand and cable, I'd pick singlesteand


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I only run mono on any of my lures other than hi speeds anyhow, but I will say if Chris says it works, it works.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh, we'll then. Next time rig yours on doubled kite string. I've been slaying them with it!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Oh, we'll then. Next time rig yours on doubled kite string. I've been slaying them with it!!!


Heck yea ill re rig all my lures with it today!


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

*Sure glad I asked*

That saves me a ton of wasted effort. I'll have use for the wire later. I have some cable but, after doing a bunch of "googling" looks like there is no consensus as to single vs multi strand, lots of fans for both. 

The good thing is, these are already double hook heavy mono rigged or supplied with the rigs. 

Thanks for the inputs, getting closer to wet lines each day.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

+1 on Chris' statement for tactics/rigging.
Never used the opposing hooks for Hooters.
+1 on rigging hoos for Hooters w/ a single hook.
We use AFW 49 strand for high-speed enticement in the Lant, specifically OBX.
Should you ever get the monster, I'd check IGFA compliance w/ that hook set up.

Catch 'em up.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The double hook rig can be used but there are spacing issues that have to be followed in regards to spacing between the hooks and how far the hooks extend beyond the skirt. You'd have to check the IGFA rule book. They have a couple apps for smartphones.


----------



## Gotta Gaff 'Em (Jan 4, 2013)

Take that top hook and try rotating it so that it is offset from the lower. Its proven by many wahoo pros that the angled hooks do better than inline


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Gotta Gaff 'Em said:


> Take that top hook and try rotating it so that it is offset from the lower. Its proven by many wahoo pros that the angled hooks do better than inline


Are you referring to a 90 degree hookset? I've pulled them but have never felt my hookup rate was better on wahoo (on billfish it was worse)


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Single hook is usually the best and it's all I use.

You will catch most Wahoo without trying to catch them..!! I caught 5 in one day on a pink aluminum milled cedar plug along with 3 YFT.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I ditto the above. I use single hooks on most of my lures (except high speed). I think I've caught at least as many wahoo in accident as I have on purpose


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Chris V said:


> I ditto the above. I use single hooks on most of my lures (except high speed). I think I've caught at least as many wahoo in accident as I have on purpose


So what do you use on high speed, Chris? 180 in line double?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Both hooks in line facing the same direction. At speeds above 12 knots, wahoo are generally hitting the lure from straight behind or at a slight quarter. They seem to get a decent bead on the bait. With the two hooks facing upright, at least 90% of the hoos I catch at higher speeds ends up with both hooks in the roof of the mouth and its very hard for a fish to shake loose or get its head turned.

I forgot to add that with both hooks facing the same way, the hooks will ride upright even without a rubber grommet or toothpick holding them in place


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, Chris.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That's just what I've done very well with. When I first started high speed trolling, I used a mix of single hooks and doubles (both 180 and 90) and did good but of course was willing to hear suggestions. I noticed several OB charter captains were having me re-rig some of their high speed, wire line lures with this inline, double hook rig time after time. I had never pulled this style before but they claimed they rarely lost a wahoo with it. While these Capts didn't do as much 7-8 knot all around trolling, they high speed troll on practically every trip. I've been rigging my high speeds like this for about 3 yrs now and can't recall losing a single wahoo with it


----------

